# back again



## CONFUSED83 (Dec 1, 2008)

i thought i have having enough problems with my husband talking to other females. now the worst has happened. i went to the doctors last week and just got a letter saying i need to come back in to see if i have cervical cancer. i am totally a n emotional wreck. my husband is being supportive but i am still having alot of issues with him. i guess i am really here for some support. i am seriously going crazy.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear what you are going through to bad I can't really give you a hug

(((HUG)))

But I will give you a cyber hug and pray for you tonight.

draconis


----------



## CONFUSED83 (Dec 1, 2008)

thank you. ineed all the prayers i can get right now. i just got off the phone with another female he has been talking to. he met her while i was with him at walmart


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

I am currently being treated for cervical cancer. Please feel free to PM me in you want. It is very scary and one of the most difficult times I have ever experienced (since June of this year). Best wishes and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers, too. Do your best to keep busy until you go back. At this point, they are just doing a thorough check so I will pray it turns out negative for you. I have had some scares in the past and thankfully they ended up to be just scares.


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

Confused83 & StrongEnough, 

My thoughts and heartfelt best wishes go out to both of you.

*hugs*


----------



## CONFUSED83 (Dec 1, 2008)

the thing is i haave never had to go to the hospital before. i don't know what all they are going to do. i am terrified. everytime i think about it i cry. how are you able to stay strong?


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Earthmother1970 said:


> Confused83 & StrongEnough,
> 
> My thoughts and heartfelt best wishes go out to both of you.
> 
> *hugs*


Thank you for your kind words. I got my pathology results back yesterday afternoon and am cancer free as of right now. I have to go back again in a month. Then every three months for the next two years. It was a wonderful early Christmas present!


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

CONFUSED83 said:


> the thing is i haave never had to go to the hospital before. i don't know what all they are going to do. i am terrified. everytime i think about it i cry. how are you able to stay strong?


I know that this is very difficult and the waiting and not knowing is the absolute worst part of it. Mine started with not one, but three abnormal paps. In June I had my first biopsy (this was done at the hospital under local anethesia). It came back with cancer cells present (high grade squamous intraepithelial cells w/ severe dysplisia to be exact). They followed it up with a endocervical cutterage and conization (general anthesia). Thankfully the cancer cells had not spread past my cervix. My guess is the doctor will start with the inital biopsy and it will take about a week before the pathology (lab) results come back. The time waiting is excruiting, but say your prayers. I kept this to myself for nearly three months, then finally broke down in bed crying one night and told my husband. He wasn't the most understanding and told me that I would be fine, but that wasn't exactly what I needed to hear at the time. I needed someone to understand. I started researching and had a long list of questions for my doctor. See I already have two children, but with all I have had done, the chances of me having anymore are slim to none. I was ok with that, as my husband has been fixed (neutered lol). So I weighed many options before deciding what to do. I think information is very powerful and I would start researching as much as possible. There are numerous websites out there with solid information. As hard as it is, please don't worry to the point where you are making yourself sick. I had a temporary time where I went off the deep end and drafted a will, etc. None of it was necessary at the time and I was sinking into a deep depression. Now 6 months later, I am still recovery from my final procedure on Friday of last week, but received good news yesterday. I wish you all the best and please feel free to PM me if you want to talk about any of this. Also, don't hesitate to ask your doctor what does all this mean. Many times doctors use their terminology that the average person DOES NOT understand. I will keep you in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

There are often support groups you can get involved in as well as mentors that can help you through the tough times. If you are interested in those your doctor should be able to give you the information.


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

If it helps at all... I have a success story to tell you. I have a friend who had cervical cancer when she was QUITE young. (I believe she was allready having symptoms in high school).
She had to get it cut out with some type of instrument, but the doctor said he couldn't get it all, because it was "too deep" in the tissues.
But apparently (and luckily for her)... This certain type of cancer ran in her family, and apparently it would disappear after being pregnant. After she had a baby, and the cancer disappeared!


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

P.S.: Did the doctor tell you what TYPE of cells they are, so you can do research?
I had some odd cells a while back, and so I made my doctor tell me what grade they were considered. Luckily for me, mine was the lowest grade, danger-wise, and they disappeared. (Was approximately a FRACTION of 1% chance of it turning into cancer within 10 years.).
Nevertheless, it was scary waiting to be retested in between!
So...Hopefully your tests will come out allright too


----------

